# World Pharma Free Lottery



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 21, 2012)

Ok family, you have questions or doubts about the quality of WP products?  On the fence on whether not all statements are true are not true?  Let's put that all to rest and get you gear heads some free stuff.  Lottery begins right now and will go through 24 September 2012.  Pick a number 1-1,000.  To submit your number you have to post five links from our shop page, only allowed to submit one time.  If you make a purchase from the shop you will be allowed a second entry.  The winner will have to do a detailed log and blood work is a plus.   The products you will receive are:
20ml cypibolic or enathbolic and
20ml decabolic or boldabolic
100 tabs methanabol

A nice 10wk cycle for sure.  

Soooo, ready, set, gooooooo!!!!


----------



## Intense (Sep 21, 2012)

In, 610


World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription
World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription
World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription
World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription
World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## dollarbill (Sep 21, 2012)

230

Buy Anavar - Oxanabolic (oxandrolone) Online at World Pharma

Buy JINTROPIN HGH 10iu Gensci (human growth hormone) Online at World Pharma

Buy Sustanon (4x testosterone blend) Online at World Pharma

Buy Enantbolic Injection (Testosterone Enanthate) Online at World Pharma

Buy ANABOL-PINKS (methandrostenolone metandienone) Online at World Pharma


----------



## longworthb (Sep 21, 2012)

In. 430
World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription
Buy Dianabol - Anabol (methandrostenolone metandienone) Online at World Pharma
Buy Propiobolic Injection (Testosterone Propionate) Online at World Pharma
Buy Primobolic Injection (Methenolone Enanthate) Online at World Pharma
Buy Sustainbolic Injection (Blend of 4 Testosterones) Online at World Pharma


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 21, 2012)

Keep it going. Where are all the WP haters???  Jk. Lol.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 21, 2012)

Bump!


----------



## Thunder46 (Sep 21, 2012)

Bump 2 hours of work left


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 21, 2012)

Are are welcome...

*also Chris forget to tell,that everybody who make order from my shop in that lottery time,for over 200$ can enter 1 more number..if your order is over 400,then you enter 2 more..*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 21, 2012)

wow,almost 24h and only 3 guys enter,LOL


----------



## lee111s (Sep 22, 2012)

617

Buy Anadrol - Oxymetholone (oxymetholone) Online at World Pharma
Buy Mastabolic Injection (Drostanolone Propionate) Online at World Pharma
Buy Propiobolic Injection (Testosterone Propionate) Online at World Pharma
Buy Turanabol - Turanabolic (chlorodehydromethyltestosterone) Online at World Pharma
Buy Primobolic Injection (Methenolone Enanthate) Online at World Pharma


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 22, 2012)

Bump. Let's go guys.


----------



## Thunder46 (Sep 22, 2012)

Buy Trenabol Inject-TRENBOLONE (Trenbolone acetate) Online at World Pharma
Buy Turanabol - Turanabolic (chlorodehydromethyltestosterone) Online at World Pharma
Buy Halotestex Tablets-HALOTESTIN (Fluoxymesterone) Online at World Pharma
Buy Aquabol Suspension (Testosterone suspension) Online at World Pharma
Buy Caverject-ESICLENE (alprostadil) Online at World Pharma
My pick is 921


----------



## president (Sep 22, 2012)

813

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription
Buy Propiobolic Injection (Testosterone Propionate) Online at World Pharma
World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription
World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription
World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## gamma (Sep 22, 2012)

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription
World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription
World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription
World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription
World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription

My pick     155
Thats a hella cycle and pct ^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 22, 2012)

nice..


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 22, 2012)

Yep WP is stepping up to the plate here in providing a winner with a great opportunity.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 22, 2012)

A log on two vials?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 23, 2012)

this time winner got 4 vials...10ml and and 100 tabs d-bol


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 23, 2012)

here is pic of gear you will get if you will win!


----------



## dsc123 (Sep 23, 2012)

In 750 World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription 
World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription 
World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription 
World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription
World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 23, 2012)

Buy Xanax - Alprazolam (Alprazolam) Online at World Pharma
World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription
World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription
World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription
World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription



550


----------



## Conofvis (Sep 23, 2012)

*Caught the WP info from MD. Thanks! My # 31
*
Free Samples for New Customers
World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription
World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription
World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription
Buy Valium - Diazepam (diazepam) Online at World Pharma


----------



## adgonzales69 (Sep 23, 2012)

750
World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription
World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription
World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription
http://www.world-pharma.org/catalogue/13220/hcg-_preg
http://www.world-pharma.org/catalogue/13215/clominil


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 23, 2012)

Conofvis said:


> *Caught the WP info from MD. Thanks! My # 31
> *
> Free Samples for New Customers
> World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription
> ...



nice,refs your guys here


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 24, 2012)

Pic


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Sep 24, 2012)

Hope I'm not too late. 373


Buy Xanax - Alprazolam (Alprazolam) Online at World Pharma<br />
World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescriptionWorld Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription
World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription
World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## gamma (Sep 24, 2012)

Today's the day  ^^^ that pic looks mighty tasty Chris...


----------



## Roaddkingg (Sep 24, 2012)

This all looks nice and I look forward to reading about the winner.
But in all fairness I have a log currently started for another sponsor so I will not be able to participate in this one. 
To be fair here I wont mention who's gear I will be taking but I hope to have a lot of interested readers.


----------



## bamafan11 (Sep 24, 2012)

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription
World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription
World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription
World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription
World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription

156 is my number...


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 24, 2012)

all are welcome..forum have over 70.000 and maybe only 20 guys enter free lottery,where are you all?


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 24, 2012)

Guys WP is extending this lottery out for another 3wks to allow more people to get in on this.  So let's keep rocking.


----------



## Menoah (Sep 24, 2012)

850


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 24, 2012)

Menoah said:


> 850



where are links of prods you like ?


----------



## Johnnyboy004 (Sep 24, 2012)

What's up, WP? Always get a kick out of your posts. I'll go with number 444. 

Buy Oxyanabolic Tablets (Oxymetholone) Online at World Pharma
World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription
World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription
World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription
World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 24, 2012)

Johnnyboy004 said:


> What's up, WP? Always get a kick out of your posts. I'll go with number 444.
> 
> Buy Oxyanabolic Tablets (Oxymetholone) Online at World Pharma
> World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription
> ...



big welcome man.


----------



## Menoah (Sep 25, 2012)

World-Pharma.org said:


> where are links of prods you like ?



World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription
World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 25, 2012)

bump..


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 26, 2012)

bump,where are all members..only few enter ?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 28, 2012)

guys,dont forget to play,its free!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 29, 2012)

new bump for all who still not enter!


----------



## mrbjoiner (Sep 30, 2012)

Number 6
<a href="http://www.world-pharma.org/products/386/anadrol_-_oxymetholone">World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription</a>
<a href="World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription">World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription</a>
<a href="World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription">World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription</a>
<a href="World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription">World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription</a>
<a href="World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription">World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription</a>


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 1, 2012)

bump its free!


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 1, 2012)

how do you enter?


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Oct 1, 2012)

Read the original post my brother.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 1, 2012)

Chrisotpherm said:


> Read the original post my brother.



total easy and free lottery.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Oct 2, 2012)

Bump. Come on in here family and get in on a Chanel at winning.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 2, 2012)

Did i win yet?


----------



## MULCH63 (Oct 3, 2012)

Chrisotpherm said:


> Bump. Come on in here family and get in on a Chanel at winning.



Is it over yet...


----------



## DRACOMACHINE (Oct 3, 2012)

Hope I did that correctly.

[url]http://www.world-pharma.org/catalogue/13226/testosterone_enanthate[/URL]
http://www.world-pharma.org/catalogue/13224/sustanon-omnadren
http://www.world-pharma.org/catalogue/13220/hcg-_pregnil
http://www.world-pharma.org/catalogue/13225/testosterone_cypionate
http://www.world-pharma.org/catalogue/13216/deca_durabolin


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 3, 2012)

DRACOMACHINE said:


> Hope I did that correctly.
> 
> World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription
> http://www.world-pharma.org/catalogue/13224/sustanon-omnadren
> ...




Yes,but where if your number?


----------



## MULCH63 (Oct 4, 2012)

Buy Enantbolic Injection (Testosterone Enanthate) Online at World Pharma

This is the shit guys one vial equals two vials of most sponsors....TRUST ME 

Buy Trenabolic Injection (Trenbolone Acetate) Online at World Pharma

Tren golden necter of the Gods........ Some day I will get some WP Tren....

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription
World Pharma | Anabolic Steroids and Sports Pharmaceuticals
World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription

414


----------



## DRACOMACHINE (Oct 4, 2012)

DRACOMACHINE said:


> Hope I did that correctly.
> 
> [URL]http://www.world-pharma.org/catalogue/13226/testosterone_enanthate[/URL]
> http://www.world-pharma.org/catalogue/13224/sustanon-omnadren
> ...





World-Pharma.org said:


> Yes,but where if your number?




Sorry, My number is 555.


----------



## RADAR (Oct 4, 2012)

I know i'm late for this ,but who ever wins gets some good Quiality Gear, I had WP EQ (aisa Pharms) Tested Dosage was 80mg, Results, Containments 99.9%.  Steril  99.9% .Concentration  85.6mg .


----------



## RADAR (Oct 4, 2012)

225


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 4, 2012)

RADAR said:


> I know i'm late for this ,but who ever wins gets some good Quiality Gear, I had WP EQ (aisa Pharms) Tested Dosage was 80mg, Results, Containments 99.9%.  Steril  99.9% .Concentration  85.6mg .



not late,you can still pay,add 5 prods links


----------



## RADAR (Oct 5, 2012)

RADAR said:


> 225




World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## RADAR (Oct 5, 2012)

World-Pharma Rocks


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 7, 2012)

10 days out..so 17th October lottery end..you still have time members!


----------



## gamma (Oct 8, 2012)

tick tock


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 8, 2012)

gamma said:


> tick tock



yeah...


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Oct 10, 2012)

Bump, let's go!!!


----------



## 00lude (Oct 10, 2012)

222


----------



## 00lude (Oct 10, 2012)

222

Buy ANABOL-PINKS (methandrostenolone metandienone) Online at World Pharma 
Buy ANABOL-PINKS (methandrostenolone metandienone) Online at World Pharma
Buy ANABOL-PINKS (methandrostenolone metandienone) Online at World Pharma
Buy ANABOL-PINKS (methandrostenolone metandienone) Online at World Pharma
Buy ANABOL-PINKS (methandrostenolone metandienone) Online at World Pharma


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 11, 2012)

00lude said:


> 222
> 
> Buy ANABOL-PINKS (methandrostenolone metandienone) Online at World Pharma
> Buy ANABOL-PINKS (methandrostenolone metandienone) Online at World Pharma
> ...



why you post all 5 links one product?


----------



## gamma (Oct 11, 2012)

Some people only have one track minds >>>wp >>>>>


----------



## blergs. (Oct 11, 2012)

Chrisotpherm said:


> Bump. Come on in here family and get in on a Chanel at winning.



ON IT!

havent used WP, hear alot of good and bad all over, so i believe nither till i use.  

number : *333*

products:




World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription
World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription
Buy JINTROPIN HGH 10iu Gensci (human growth hormone) Online at World Pharma
Buy Mastabol Inject-MASTERON (Drostanolone propionate) Online at World Pharma
World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## 00lude (Oct 11, 2012)

World-Pharma.org said:


> why you post all 5 links one product?


Cuz i love the dbol power haha


----------



## longworthb (Oct 19, 2012)

So..... Dont tell me this shit is canceled cuz people are lazy


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 19, 2012)

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription
World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription
World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription
World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


700


----------



## longworthb (Oct 19, 2012)

^^^^well played


----------



## Thunder46 (Oct 19, 2012)

longworthb said:


> ^^^^well played



So when does this thing end?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 19, 2012)

lottery end..chris will tell who is winner...


----------



## gamma (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## Chrisotpherm (Oct 20, 2012)

longworthb
You are the winner. Hit me up bubba. Congrats bro. Thanks to all who played!!!!

You have won:
 20ml cypibolic or enathbolic and
20ml decabolic or boldabolic
100 tabs methanabol


----------



## gamma (Oct 20, 2012)

congrats longworthb


----------



## longworthb (Oct 20, 2012)

Helllllll yeah


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 20, 2012)

please register with my shop,make order of this prods and give me order key over pm here so i will send it FREE

big congratulation!


----------



## longworthb (Oct 20, 2012)

Thank man. Is there anyway I could change it to tren instead of deca?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 20, 2012)

sorry i cant do it..we all know trenbolone is most expensive as anavar,halotestin..and primo


----------



## dollarbill (Oct 21, 2012)

what was the winning number


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 21, 2012)

winner is taken. his gift sent!


----------



## dollarbill (Oct 21, 2012)

boo, cant believe he asked for something different, geez


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 21, 2012)

congrats, good luck!


----------



## Intense (Oct 21, 2012)

Congrats man, helluva prize


----------



## longworthb (Oct 21, 2012)

Hell ya it is. This is going to be a nice cycle.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Oct 21, 2012)

Looking forward to your log and results. We know you will do great. 

We appreciate everyone for playing.


----------



## lovethislife (Oct 21, 2012)

Congrats bro! Wish I would have seen this sooner lol Keep us posted when you start your log!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 21, 2012)

yes,please let us know when you got it and start log..


----------



## longworthb (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm in the middle of a cycle now but when it's done I'll cruise for about 6-8 weeks then start the cycle. I'll make sure to let you guys know


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Oct 22, 2012)

Sounds good brother.  Thank you for your time and again congrats!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 22, 2012)

nice..big welcome.


----------

